# Liste Genius vide dans mon iPad



## masterpact777 (7 Décembre 2012)

Bonour,

Je viens de découvrir que j avais plus de 30 pavé " liste Genius" dans mon ipad.
Le truc, c est que les listes sont VIDES: 0 morceau, 0 mn
C es listes sont dans l onglet " Liste " de l appli MUSIQUE

Lors de la synchro, je ne ia aucune liste génius sélectionnées.
Je n ai que des répertoires crées sous itunes.

Comment peux ton faire pour retirer ces listes vides?

merci de votre aide.


----------



## masterpact777 (8 Décembre 2012)

Salut Ibaby

J y avais pensé, j ai essayé mais rien ne se fait!!!!


----------



## masterpact777 (20 Décembre 2012)

Salut Ibaby,

Moi je parle des listes genius " automatiques" elles sont un dessin d atomes devants le mot LISTE.
Jen ai pas créer et synchroniser des listes Genius a partir de mon itunes.
A ce jour, j ai 32 listes GENIUS vides dans mon répertoire musique de mon iPad


----------

